
Smith: A microcontainer builder - i_have_to_speak
https://github.com/oracle/smith
======
e12e
There's a brief walk-through of how to shrink a container running Apache2 with
Smith here:

[https://hackernoon.com/how-to-build-a-tiny-httpd-
container-a...](https://hackernoon.com/how-to-build-a-tiny-httpd-container-
ae622c37db39)

